# YB2004D is on, but doesn't display anything



## lgsisjsn (Nov 18, 2021)

hi, I'm using an anycubic i3 mega (so a trigorilla 2560 board), with a YB2004D as a display/sd module with marlin firmware

the display should be a clone of the "REPRAP_DISCOUNT_SMART_CONTROLLER"
[here](



http://imgur.com/a/rIUhlkJ

) you can see how the board looks like

it looks like [this](



http://imgur.com/vLMBJg6

) , it won't display anything

[here](https://wetransfer.com/downloads/8c649aba2d31ac7c81d0b4c7b0aef7eb20211116074849/b9ff23) you can find the marlin build under the zip

the issue is not the display, previously it did work



ps: I don't think that's the right forum where to ask, but I'm not finding any right forum that's active


----------

